# I'm so excited!



## FarmersDigest (Jan 15, 2015)

So for those of you who have been reading my posts, this weekend we go out and talk to the couple that own the farm we want. I'm getting so nervous and sick to my stomach. We want this so bad, but both of us have said, we need to except it if it's not meant to be! Man will that be hard to except though. If this is going to happen, we have so much to get done. Like selling the house, getting us moved, changing the kids schools, oh and so much more. My brain is feeling so overwhelmed, I hate that I have a personality that has to think of ALL the different scenarios, and what we should and shouldn't do! The kids (including my big baby rot) will be going to my parent's this weekend, so DH and I can focus. I sure hope to give you guys great news Tuesday! You guys take care and hope all of you and your animals have a great weekend!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 15, 2015)

Good Luck


----------



## FarmersDigest (Jan 15, 2015)

Hens and Roos said:


> Good Luck


Your awesome thank you so much!  DH did tell me that if this doesn't work, he doesn't want to give up on our dream. We will keep looking! But this one just seems to be the best fit for us!


----------



## SA Farm (Jan 15, 2015)

Hope it all goes well!  For good news come Tuesday!


----------



## FarmersDigest (Jan 15, 2015)

SA Farm said:


> Hope it all goes well!  For good news come Tuesday!


Thank you so very much!  You guys are so great!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 15, 2015)

Very glad you have care for the children so you can "hear" and really focus. Will be praying God's will for you all!


----------



## FarmersDigest (Jan 15, 2015)

Southern by choice said:


> Very glad you have care for the children so you can "hear" and really focus. Will be praying God's will for you all!



Thank you!  Yes me too. DH wanted them to go so they could see the place, but I told him, I want to be part of this. If the kids are there, I'm the one taking care of them and keeping them occupied. He said he can understand, so I called up my parents.  Plus, it's been awhile since DH and I have had alone time. So all in all this is going to be a nice weekend! Thank you for the prayers too, as we do want to do what God has planned for us. I really love you guys, your too good to us!


----------

